# The best 5 to 10 gallon tank??



## FinneyFin (Jan 19, 2012)

I just got a crowntail betta fish.His name is moonlight because his body is so pretty white he glows.Anyway he's currently in a 2.5 cylinder but I can't see him well.He loves to explore,I want to get him a bigger tank.I've read reviews online but I just get so many mixed answers.Does anyone have any recommendations? Also I would like a different heater that I can set the temp and it will adjust if the temp drops .My room has horrible drafts.He is such an awesome fishy...dancing for food already on day two! I want to give him the absolute best!!!!


----------



## Jodah (Nov 15, 2011)

The basic 5.5g kit at walmart will do ya just fine. Add a heater like a Fluval M50, or Aqueon Pro, Eheim Jager, etc. If you want something fancy, well, there's plenty of options there too.

Myself, I prefer to buy the bare tanks and set them up piece by piece. It may seem more expensive (and sometimes is) But I can get everything I want, exactly the way I want. Plus, I'm a diy kinda guy, and stubborn...


----------



## FinneyFin (Jan 19, 2012)

Ive been thinking about that too.Because alot of the items that come in kits I don't need or dont want.Walmart has a bare 10 gallon for 12.97. This may be a dumb question but what is the difference between a filter and air pump? I thought they were the same thing.I'm new to all this


----------



## Jodah (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah, sometimes it can get confusing. Some filters are air powered. The tetra whisper 3i for example, or a sponge filter that is air powered.

Petco is currently doing a $1/G sale til the 26th I think. May be mistaken on that.


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

As for tanks, it depends on how fancy you want it to be and how much you are willing to spend.
There is the new Aqueon Evolve line, availible in 2,4 and 8 gallons.








There is the Fluval Chi, availible in 5 and 6 gallon.








Fluval Ebi, 7.9 gallons.








The Penn Plax Radius line, 3.4, 5, 7.5 and 10 gallon.








There is the Penn Plax Axis, 6 gallon.









There are more, you just have to look around.
I just bought one of the 3.4 gallon Radius tanks. They come with filter and LED light.


----------



## FinneyFin (Jan 19, 2012)

Wooow! Thank you for posting all those pictures! I really like a lot of those, especially the last one. I guess I'm lucky,I have a lot of space. I may not have the money now,but I told everyone if they want to give me a gift..I want a new tank haha


----------



## FinneyFin (Jan 19, 2012)

Where did you buy the Radius tank? I looked it up online but I'm not finding a store that carries it or prices.


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

I got mine from Amazon. You could contact the guy in this thread too.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/southern-oak-aquatics/156904-rimless-tank-pre-order.html

Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=penn+plax+radius


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Difference between a filter and an air pump is the filter is what circulates your water through filtration and back out into your tank. The air pump can be used to power a filter, bubble wand, decorations with air to create bubbles  

The Tetra Whisper 3i is a filter powered by an air pump not an internal electrical motor


----------



## FinneyFin (Jan 19, 2012)

Those are very attractive tanks and right in the price range I was willing to pay! Thank you so much,I would have never found those tanks. @ Pitluvs, I'm not sure if mine filters the water or just creates bubbles. I bought a tank with a filter,heater,gravel,food and water conditioner for $20 bucks from a guy on craigslist,and I dont think they make it anymore. I cant find any info on it. I do know the heater is 5w and that does nothing for my tank.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

This is what air pumps look like

Does it look like those? Or does it look like it sucks up water?


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

I have mine waiting for me at the office. 3.4 gallon. Plan to take pics as I set it up tomorrow.

The filter with the 3.4 looks kind of wimpy in the pics, but I have a Cascade internal filter (what the 5 and 10 gallon come with) that I use for my 10 gallon hospital tank and it's pretty nice.


----------



## FinneyFin (Jan 19, 2012)

I still cant tell,I bought air stones to stick on the bottom,does that help?


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

FinneyFin said:


> Those are very attractive tanks and right in the price range I was willing to pay! Thank you so much,I would have never found those tanks. @ Pitluvs, I'm not sure if mine filters the water or just creates bubbles. I bought a tank with a filter,heater,gravel,food and water conditioner for $20 bucks from a guy on craigslist,and I dont think they make it anymore. I cant find any info on it. I do know the heater is 5w and that does nothing for my tank.


 
5 watt? you need to post a pic of that, I think 7.5 watt is the smallest I have ever seen. lol


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

FinneyFin said:


> I still cant tell,I bought air stones to stick on the bottom,does that help?


If you can post pictures it be very helpful.


----------



## FinneyFin (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm trying to decide between the 3.4 and 5. I'm not sure if the five gallon will overwhelm him or make him lonely... since I dont plan on getting any tank mates for him. Just lots of plants haha


----------



## FinneyFin (Jan 19, 2012)

I cant figure out how to post pictures


----------



## Jodah (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

I'd say go for the 5 gallon. It comes with a better filter if nothing else. Only reason I got the 3.4 is because it has to go on my desk at my office.


----------



## FinneyFin (Jan 19, 2012)

That's the filter or airpump. It's attached to a circular thing that plugs into the wall...







like this I found on the link you posted








The heater is behind moonlight (under his bubble nest hehe) I'm so proud of it haha.It's completely flat, I havent seen a heater like that in the store,have you?


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

FinneyFin said:


> That's the filter or airpump. It's attached to a circular thing that plugs into the wall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, that's an air stone, not a filter. All it does is add bubbles to help circulate and agitate the water.

Be careful with the heater. Those type do not have a thermostat and have been known to make the water too hot. Make sure you have a thermometer and watch the temperature.


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

Take a picture of the whole tank? I'm trying to make out what kind it is. The airstone may power an internal filter like an undergravel but I can tell.


----------



## FinneyFin (Jan 19, 2012)

The water is low until I can get a cover,or new tank. I want to get the Aqueon pro heater. Im not sure which wattage I need.I would like to get one that would work well in both 2.5 and 5 gallon. So I wont need two heaters. Since I plan on getting the 5 gallon soon.

The filter sets inside the middle light.The light goes into a black mesh looking thing that sets in the bottom of the tank.Sorry I can't think of proper names for all these items.See the gravel? My gravel isnt black,it's blue glass pebbles..those are wedge between the black mesh thing and the tank.


----------



## FinneyFin (Jan 19, 2012)

Going off topic,but this would make a good cover.I just need to measure it and make sure it isnt too small. What do you think?


----------



## Rjb5584 (Sep 22, 2011)

The make-shift lid looks good to me.

BTW, the heater looks like a 7.5w Hydor mini-heater. They have an automatic shut-off switch when the water reaches 78 degrees, but get a digital thermometer to make sure everything is working the way it should. Sometimes the numbers aren't quite accurate.

I have one of those in one of my little tanks, and love it. If it isn't doing much, you could try a ZooMed Betta heater. Be careful though--they can get very hot and don't have the auto-shut-off. Their strength seems to be very random. I have one that barely heats the water above 5 degrees, and another that will raise it 12 degrees.


----------



## FinneyFin (Jan 19, 2012)

I just looked at the label, the 7 was rubbed off. Makes sense now,thank you. My thermometer said 65 last night. It worried me,I put my room heater on the side of the room with the tank and this morning the tank was 78. I also worry about the temp +/- too much. That's why I want a heater that will always keep it at a certain degrees efficiently. My room is about the garage, the temp is different everyday..literally. I haven't even figure out how to keep myself comfortable in the temperature.


http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=13582297 Even better cover. I love how much I learn from bettafish.com =)


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Petco had a 1 dollar per gallon sale on 10 gallons and up. The bare 10 at 10 bucks was actually cheaper then a bare 5 gallon. 

I was originally there to pick up a 10 but ended up getting a 15 long for 39 bucks which included fluorescent hood, filter and heater so am all good.


----------



## FinneyFin (Jan 19, 2012)

That's awesome! The closest Petco to my house is about an hour away. I plan on making that drive though,so I can look at everything. Online they have way more selection of silk plants/decor then Petsmart. Petsmart has a bunch of plastic plants.Hopefully I can catch that sale! Thank you!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm not sure if anybody answered you properly or not (I read the whole thread but I may have missed something) so I'll take a stab at it.

What you have is an air pump and an air stone. If it drops into the bottom past a black mesh thing then it's an undergravel "filter". 

Basically what an undergravel "Filter" does is suck all the gunk to the bottom. That's it. so when you do water changes you unplug the air pump and gravel vaccum. 

I really hate undergravel filters personally because you don't usually have a sponge to establish bacteria on and that's really the point of a filter is so that you can have a biological filter going. 

What I would recommend is getting a 5 or 10 gallon kit either from a pet store, online, or walmart. 

Lots of places will have sales but you'll want to look at reviews of the site, seller, and all that stuff so that you get your money's worth and not a piece of junk that'll break a couple of months in use.

I got a 5 gallon kit from walmart (the standard kind not the super awesome hawkeye hex) and it's served me well for over a year now. It's beautiful when my tank isn't covered in algae. It's a solid investment as long as you treat it well and you're careful when moving and cleaning it.

You'll have to cycle it though. Oh and the filter isn't truly adjustable but propping the intake tub up a little softens the flow. THis makes it easier for your betta to swim about. 

Hope I helped you some! =]


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> I'm not sure if anybody answered you properly or not (I read the whole thread but I may have missed something) so I'll take a stab at it.
> 
> What you have is an air pump and an air stone. If it drops into the bottom past a black mesh thing then it's an undergravel "filter".
> 
> ...



Yep, yep and yep.... well put.

How many gallons does that cylinder hold? I kind of like it.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I think they said earlier that it held 2.5? I've seen 2.5 and 3 gallon models like that. I've also heard that the light is hot. Someone claimed it burned their fish but I never saw evidence.


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

Ah, ok. I missed that earlier.

If it's 2.5 gallons it's not a bad size. The undergravel could be pulled out and an internal filter could be put in it.


----------



## FinneyFin (Jan 19, 2012)

It's a 2.5 as far as I know. I bought it from a guy on Craigslist with the heater,food,water condtioner and gravel. ($20) He actually lived down the street from me so I just picked it up.Pretty cool,I thought it was fate! haha.He got a new tank.He has alot of experience in tropical fish keeping,so we exchanged email addresses.I have no idea what it is though,it kinda looks like other tanks online,but not exactly the same. I rarely turn on the light,Moonlight hates it.He goes crazy. 

Thank you Dragonii,I didn't think of that! I'm going to do that since I don't use the light.I will get way more space,since the under gravel filter is raised off the bottom of the tank. I also do not like how the gravel gets stuck on the side,it's not attractive. Anyone have a recommendation on a filter?? Sorry so detailed,I just wanted to share my story! =)


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

Depends on if you want an air driven filter or a powered internal filter.
Cheap, air driven sponge filter. You could run it off of your air pump that you already have.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aquarium-Fi...202?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc08e9f9a

I use one of these in my 3 gallon cube. It's worked well for a while now. Petsmart sells them for about $15. They also sell replacement filters for it but yu don't need them. Just pull the bottom off and clean the sponge in some dechlorinated water.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah I hear that's a good filter. =] Just make sure to cycle your tank or the filter will be pointless. =] Glad everything worked out! Oh! And a way to test the tank's volume is to get a couple of gallon jugs that used to have spring water in them, fill them up, and pour them into the tank. if you can pour 2 and a half jugs worth of water in then it's a 2.5. =] Good luck with your tank!


----------



## BlueShark (Jan 20, 2012)

I am new to bettas but I got a Christmas present for myself that I just LOVE! Here's a link to the tank I bought:
http://www.petco.com/product/14978/...px?Ntt=bookshelf aquarium&OneResultRedirect=1
It was on sale for $38 when I got it and I ordered a couple other things to get free shipping. I love that it is quite wide so it has a lot of swimming/viewing area but it's only 8 inches deep (plus the filter on the back) and not all that tall. Once I found the right spot for the filter adjustment, it's nearly silent (at some settings it had some air leakage and made noise that bugged me). I got a Hydor Theo adjustable thermometer that really works well. Really love this setup for it's place in my kitchen but a lot depends on what you like and the space you have. Good luck!


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

BlueShark said:


> I am new to bettas but I got a Christmas present for myself that I just LOVE! Here's a link to the tank I bought:
> http://www.petco.com/product/14978/...px?Ntt=bookshelf aquarium&OneResultRedirect=1
> It was on sale for $38 when I got it and I ordered a couple other things to get free shipping. I love that it is quite wide so it has a lot of swimming/viewing area but it's only 8 inches deep (plus the filter on the back) and not all that tall. Once I found the right spot for the filter adjustment, it's nearly silent (at some settings it had some air leakage and made noise that bugged me). I got a Hydor Theo adjustable thermometer that really works well. Really love this setup for it's place in my kitchen but a lot depends on what you like and the space you have. Good luck!


That is a great little tank. It should be marketed directly for bettas, it's pretty much perfect.
I had one, only reason I got rid of it was because it got a couple of scratches and at this point in my life I feel the need for perfection in my tanks. I can't keep as many as I would like so the few that I do have must be spot on. I sold it and built a glass tank to replace it.

Couple of tips... add some bio media to the filter and if you gently pull the top rim off you can run some black electrical tape along the top edge, then put the rim back on... this extends the black rim look down just far enough to hide the visible water line. If you fill the tank too much it will leak. This is caused by the fact the water will get under the rim and begin to "siphon" out. Easily preventable by not filling it up till it touches that rim. The black tape trick counters the need to leave the water level below the black trim.


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh, and if you do find that you want to push it all the way back against a wall you can replace the filter with that Tom mini internal and do so.


----------

